# Meteor crashes in the North Island



## Bellbird (Jul 7, 2022)

Yesterday,Thursday, about 2pm. being a cold wet day I was sitting quietly reading, the next thing I heard 2 explosions and felt the house tremble. My original thought wow, that's a god one, thinking it was an earthquake, or maybe someone letting off explosives.
Listening to the tv at night it was reported a Meteor had been heard and sighted in the lower North Island.
There is a rush now for the scientists to suss out just where it landed, obviously for scientific purposes.
I am a good 4 hour trip from Wellington, so what an explosion to be heard up here.!!
https://www.1news.co.nz/2022/07/07/wellington-meteor-shock-wave-picked-up-by-earthquake-sensors/


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 7, 2022)

Wow!!  Thanks for  the post.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Yesterday,Thursday, about 2pm. being a cold wet day I was sitting quietly reading, the next thing I heard 2 explosions and felt the house tremble. My original thought wow, that's a god one, thinking it was an earthquake, or maybe someone letting off explosives.
> Listening to the tv at night it was reported a Meteor had been heard and sighted in the lower North Island.
> There is a rush now for the scientists to suss out just where it landed, obviously for scientific purposes.
> I am a good 4 hour trip from Wellington, so what an explosion to be heard up here.!!
> https://www.1news.co.nz/2022/07/07/wellington-meteor-shock-wave-picked-up-by-earthquake-sensors/


How exciting!  I would have been one of the nutty people trying to find it, for sure.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 8, 2022)

Wow!  If I read the article correctly, it was actually the "sonic boom" rather than the impact of the meteor that set off the seismometers.  That was one heck of a LOUD boom!!!  It must have been deafening for those near it.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 8, 2022)

Awesome scientific event. Surely once in a lifetime for many!


----------

